# What do you get when you cross a clumpy E8 and a sleepless night?



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

I recently (very recently) sold my mythos and purchased a new (days old then) E8. Upon setting it up I can only say I was somewhat underwhelmed by the grind quality. After reading @aaroncornish posts on his clumping issues and mine being not a million miles off I thought that was just something I'd have to live with, but it was bugging me to the point of annoyance so at a rather sleepless and sweaty (it is hot here that's not a default state







3am I decided it was getting a top to toe cleaning and this was the result!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Looks fluffy, now dial it in for espresso


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Looks to course to me?


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

froggystyle said:


> Looks to course to me?


Yeah my sleepy eyes hadnt noticed it was like pour over







Out of bed now so I'll be all over it.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

How is it on a finer setting? What did your cleaning regime involve? I still need to work on my alignment - just not found the time


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

Its still not quite at the Mythos level, but its a marked improvement. I now only need to bump the portafilter to get them to collapse.

I followed Lee's (foundry) instructions to take it apart and access the chute, when I got in there grinds were caked on (I understand there's a few ways this can happen from steamy kitchens to oily beans, but however it had happened it was pretty sturdy). The chute had narrowed to the point where it seemed to force lumps (quite compressed ones too) out as well as the bit of fresh grind, but never clear the chute completely. I used a high power vac into the burr chamber as I didn't want to have to faff with those unless I had to then manipulated a new toothbrush head so I could loosen all the buildup in the chamber. Hoovered again (I assume this was safe to do as the only part I could imagine might move was the AS flap (just wrong) but I had eyes on that. I then gave the chute and flap a clean until there was no visible coffee residue on there. After that it was just popping it back together, which as you'll see from the video didnt go to plan when I put the adjustment ring on in the wrong place and my espresso marker delivered french press









In the subsequent 20/30 grinds I've had nothing worse than this:










I'll be relisting it if I cant master the beast soon and using a pestle and mortar from now on


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

It will get less clumpy as the burrs season, don't worry


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

Cheers @CamV6 I read a few posts and it was a little unclear if the red speeds did/didn't need it.

I might see if I can grab some stales and throw them through. As I mentioned it's not as bad now so fingers crossed that continues.


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

It's already noticeably different post clear out.


----------



## FranD (Nov 25, 2015)

Nice! I'm probably due an inspection after 8 months or so with my E8. No worrying issues to be honest - I'll run some grindz through once a month, and don't use anything dark in it anyway - but there's scope for improvement.

It does intimidate me a little though - is there a gold standard routine for a quick strip down and sweep out?


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

To be honest the only pain was the number of different sized tool heads I needed. But once you have those and the instructions from the other forum post on the e8 clumping it was ok to do.


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

cambosheff said:


> It's already noticeably different post clear out.


This really makes me want an E8 !


----------

